# GeForce 5200 - Toimiiko XGL ? [Solved]

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Eli tuli tossa ostettua tommonen Xfx GeForce 5200 128mb näyttis (nykyinen on joku 7000Radeon) ja ajattelin näin etukäteen kysästä ennen kuin sen saa käsiin, että kannattaako lähteä yrittämään asentamaan XGL/AiGXL, eli jaksaako se pyörittää kuutiota ym. karkkeja   :Question: 

Edit :  Ihan hienosti pyörii Compiz, mutta jos on kääntöhommat kesken niin vähän jumittaa.

Ja mitkä ajurit siihen kannattaa asentaa, Kernel / Binary   :Question: 

Tai siis onko kellään ollut mitään ongelmia binääri ajureiden kanssa ?  On nääs jäännyt semmoinen bullin maku kaikenlaisista bin-ajureista, kun on leikkinyt joidenkin ADSL-modeemin ym. roska-ajureiden kanssa, jotka on ainoita kertoja kun on saannut Linukan nurin   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Edit :  Eipä ole kyllä mitään valittamista NVidian bin-ajureista (f**k ati, tai ainakin TeleHell)   :Razz: 

Oon kyllä lueskellut tota http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml, mutta olis kiva kuulla kokemuksista ja jotain xorg.conffi vinkkejä jos löytyy. Ja toi XGL juttu kyllä kiinnostais mutten viitsi lähteä sitä väkisin vääntämään, pääasia että saa ton translucencyn (onkse Suamex läpikuultavuus ?) toimimaan kun ei toi radeoni(32MB) sitä oikeen jaksa pyörittää   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pussi

Ensinnäkään nvidialle ei löydy open source 3d-ajureita, eli jos haluat pyöritellä xgl:ää tai pelailla jotain 3d-ominaisuuksia vaativia pelejä niin binääriajurit on oltava. Toisaalta nvidian ajureita kehutaan paljon ati:n ajureita paremmaksi eikä itselläni ainakaan ole ollut suurempia ongelmia niiden kanssa.

Xgl:n pitäisi nvidian korteilla toimia ihan moitteetta ja ajuritukeakin ovat lupailleet tulevaisuudessa (joskus 1.0.9*** aikoihin aikaisintaan). Nykyisellään tuo että jaksaako ne karkit pyöriä ei kylläkään riipu yhtään näytönohjaimesta, koska tuota ajuritukea ei vielä taida olla (ellei sitten näille ati:n opensource ajureille, mene ja tiedä).

Jos käytät normaalia xorgia niin näytönohjaimella ei ole vaikutusta compositen nopeuteen. Tosin nvidiassa on joku renderaccel systeemi minkä saat xorg.conffista päälle mutta hyvällä tuurilla sekin kaataa konee minuutin välein.

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

 *pussi wrote:*   

> Jos käytät normaalia xorgia niin näytönohjaimella ei ole vaikutusta compositen nopeuteen. Tosin nvidiassa on joku renderaccel systeemi minkä saat xorg.conffista päälle mutta hyvällä tuurilla sekin kaataa konee minuutin välein.

 

Juu ei mitään koneen kaato kikkoja (nimim. saannut aikoinaan tarpeeksi Redmondin OS:n siitä 'ominaisuudesta'), mutta olis kiva kuulla jotain kokemuksia eri optioista kyseisen kortin kanssa ?

----------

## pussi

No voisin kyllä mainita että nykyisin tuon renderaccelin pitäisi kai olla jo aika vakaa systeemi (olisiko jopa päällä defaulttina). Lähinnä kaatuilua tapahtui 1.0.7***-sarjan ajureilla jotka olivat itselläni aika epävakaat muutenkin. 

Sinuna ainakin koittaisin tuota renderaccelia koska se kuitenkin nopeuttaa compositea aika mukavasti. Jos ei pelitä vakaasti niin senhän voi aina ottaa pois päältä.

Ja senhän saa päälle lisäämällä tämän xorg.conffiin tiedät kyllä mihin kohtaan:

```
Option   "RenderAccel" "True"
```

Ja jos haluat käyttää glx:ää compositen kanssa niin tämä helpottaa huomattavasti sitä hommaa:

```
Option   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
```

----------

## Toomuch

 *linuxtuxhellsinki wrote:*   

> Eli tuli tossa ostettua tommonen Xfx GeForce 5200 128mb näyttis (nykyinen on joku 7000Radeon) ja ajattelin näin etukäteen kysästä ennen kuin sen saa käsiin, että kannattaako lähteä yrittämään asentamaan XGL/AiGXL, eli jaksaako se pyörittää kuutiota ym. karkkeja   

 

Kokeile Kororaan XGL-livecdtä: http://kororaa.org/static.php?page=static060318-181203

Sillä ainakin näkee miten KDE ja Gnome -kuutiotyöpöydät pyörähtää karkkeineen Xgl:llä. Ite kokeilin Geforce2:lla ja P3:lla ja hyvin toimi.

t

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Kiitos linkistä, nimittäin pitikin juuri etsiä se ja laittaa latautumaan   :Cool: 

Sain tuon kortin juuri käsiini ja pitää katsoa jos huomis iltana ehtisi sen asentamaan. 

Pari selventävää kysymystä olisi ollut, eli meneekö homma niin että pitää vaan emergata nvidia-kernel ja nvidia-glx (kannattaako ottaa ~x86 ?) ja ehkä sitten lisätä nvidia USE-flagi make.confiin.  Mutta menikö se siis niin että pitää aina emergata nvidia-kernel joka Kernelin päivityksen yhteydessä ja tuleeko se ns. modulina että voi kuitenkin käyttää eri Kerneleitä, vai onko sitä sidottuna siihen viimeiseen niiden ajurien kanssa   :Question: 

Ja pitää se näköjään joka tapauksessa kääntää Kernel uusix, kun on toi CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y   :Confused: 

----------

## Obi-Lan

Käytännössä se on mulla menny niin, että aina kun vaihtaa kerneliä niin joutuu emergee nvidia-kernelin. Siis kernelin käännön jälkeen. nvidia-glx tarvii päivittää jos on säätäny jotain X kans tai ajuriversio on päivittynyt. Itelläni on Geforce 6600GT ja nvidia-ajurit toimii vallan mainiosti. Pystyy pelaa Civ4 Cedegalla melkei täysil resoil ja detaileil. Ja käytössä ~amd64 ajurit   :Wink: 

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

No muuten asennus ja muut meni ihan Ok, mutta kun koittaa startata X:n niin tulee virheilmo

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format
```

Nvidia-kernel ja -glx ovat ~x86 versiot 1.0.8762 ja eivät herjanneet mitään asennuksen aikana, mutta nyt heittää tuommoista herjaa myös silloin jos koittaa modprobeta modulin käsin.

Just ennen tätä tuli päiviteltyä koko systeemi ja käännettyä toi uus Kerneli tätä varten ohjeiden mukaan. Asensin myös ensin uuden 4.1.1GCC:n, jonka myös vedin ohjeiden mukaan eli käänsin sillä sitten libtoolin, glibc:n, binutilsin ja vielä itsensä uudestaan, ja siihen perään revdep-rebuildin ja sitten vasta uuden Kernelin ja nvidiat.

Ok !  Homma poikki, se lähtikin toimimaan kun forcetti modprobe -f nvidia (Glxgears ~2600, onko Ok?)

Mutta nyt sitten jäi yksi kysymys, eli ei kai sitä nyt tarvitse joka kerta käsin forcetella ruuttina   :Question: 

Edit :  Tähän ongelmaan löytyi vastaus kun oli näköjään Kernel tullut käännettyä vanhalla GCC-3.4:lla ja Nvidia halusi että se on 4.1.1:llä   :Smile: 

----------

## AnXa

 *linuxtuxhellsinki wrote:*   

> Ok !  Homma poikki, se lï¿½htikin toimimaan kun forcetti modprobe -f nvidia (Glxgears ~2600, onko Ok?)
> 
> Mutta nyt sitten jï¿½i yksi kysymys, eli ei kai sitï¿½ nyt tarvitse joka kerta kï¿½sin forcetella ruuttina  

 

heh, mulla on FX5700 ja tulee ~3000-5000 riippuen onko XGL pÃ¤Ã¤llÃ¤ vai ei. FX5200 ei ole mikÃ¤Ã¤n teho hirmu joten toi on ihan ok.

Moduulista sen verran, ettÃ¤ laita se automaattisesti latautumaan tonne /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 tiedostoon. Silloin se lataa itsensÃ¤ aina kÃ¤ynnistyksen yhteydessÃ¤. Toi moduulin lataamis ongelma voi olla seurausta siitÃ¤ ettÃ¤ olet kÃ¤Ã¤ntÃ¤nyt ensin moduulin ja sitten kernelin. Kannattaa kokeilla kÃ¤Ã¤ntÃ¤Ã¤ nvidia-kernel pakettia uudestaan. Toinen voi olla, ettÃ¤ sulla on kernelin moduulien versio numerointi pÃ¤Ã¤llÃ¤. Se ei kato hyvÃ¤llÃ¤ tuota nvidian-binaaria, sen kytkee pois ei pitÃ¤is olla mitÃ¤Ã¤n ongelmaa. Kolmas hyvin epÃ¤todennÃ¤kÃ¶inen homma voi olla, ettÃ¤ ATin joku kernelin sisÃ¤Ã¤nrakennettu juttu estÃ¤Ã¤ moduulin lataamisen. Mutta en usko siihen koska se nÃ¤kÃ¶jÃ¤Ã¤n latautuu pakotettuna systeemiin.  :Smile: 

Voin olla tumpelo kiintolevyjen kanssa, mutta tÃ¤n jutun mÃ¤ osaan. ;D

----------

